# Pixel zeichnen



## supersimsonfahrer (24. Nov 2005)

Hallo

Ich will eine simulation einer wärmeverteilung realisieren.
Dazu hab ich ein 2dimensionales int Array von jeweils 100 elementen.
der inhalt dieser felder ist immer eine farbe(in welcher form hab ich mir noch net überlegt).
Ich will dieses Bild von 100 x 100 aus dem array erzeugen
weis aber nicht wie, welche objekte ich brauche, wie ich das in mein center-panel kriege usw.

könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## The_S (24. Nov 2005)

Ich würde mir ein neues BufferedImage mit der größe 100x100 erstellen und dann die Pixel mit setRGB setzen. Dann kannste auch später damit arbeiten (z. B. speichern, weiterbearbeiten, etc.).


----------



## Supersimsonfahrer (24. Nov 2005)

die ganze sache soll nachher auch irgendwie über nen timer laufen.
ist das BufferedImage dann immernoch zu gebrauchen
oder belegt es dann zuviel arbeitsspeicher oder ist sogar zu langsam?
ich hab da irgendwo auch was gelesen, dass man so ein image aus einem array erzeugen kann
(ist vielleicht schneller als ne schleife, die jeden pixel setzt, oder?) aber ich hab das nicht ganz verstanden, bzw. hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert


----------



## The_S (24. Nov 2005)

kA, hab von so ner Methode/Klasse noch nix gehört. Wie heißt die denn?


----------

